# Ipad et adobe flash player



## Franck0683 (14 Février 2012)

bonjour,
J ai un ipad 2  , pour mon travail je reçois des gros fichiers( entre 40mo et 2go) que l on me transmet par wetransfer.
Sur mon ipad je peux les récupérer mais je ne peux pas les lire.Il me faudrait adobe flash player .Or ce n est pas possible sur l ipad  d avoir cette application.
Attention il me les faut sur l ipad et non sur mon imac ,je suis représentant ( et novice avec mac en général) et j en ai besoin lors de mes déplacements.
Que faire?
merci pour vos réponses futurs


----------



## karamelmhou (14 Février 2012)

L'iPad ne lit pas le Flash, sous aucune de ses formes. La seule solution est de convertir le Flash en un format lisible par la tablette (vidéo, document Pages ou Word).


----------



## Gwen (15 Février 2012)

Franck0683 a dit:


> Que faire?



Changer de boulot en choisissant une boîte qui travail avec des outils autres que Flash 

Ou changer de tablette. Mais bon, la c'est la loterie et ça risque fort de ne pas marcher convenablement. C'est pour ça que Flash n'est pas dispo sur iPad.


----------



## Franck0683 (16 Février 2012)

salut
Je n ai pas le choix .je reçois sur mail des gros fichiers par wetransfer sur mon ipad. Je veux bien essayer de convertir le flash en un format lisible par la tablette ,comment dois je procéder.(ou alors y a t il  moyen d utiliser un autre procéder pour recevoir des gros fichiers par mail sur l ipad  ou il n y a pas besoin de flash pour les ouvrir .)
merci
bonne journée


----------



## karamelmhou (16 Février 2012)

Qu'appelles-tu "webtransfer" ? Quels genres de documents manipules-tu (vidéos, animations Flash, applications Flex, documents écrits, tableaux, présentations) ?


----------



## MJF (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Si j'ai bien compris ta question, ce ne sont pas des fichiers Flash que l'on t'envoie !
En fait pour utiliser We Transfer, il faut Flash. Sinon peut-être avec :
http://file-post.net/fr/...
Et avec Dropbox as-tu essayé ? J'ai déjà téléchargé des fichiers de 3O Mo avec Dropbox sans problème.


----------



## Gwen (16 Février 2012)

Francghement, si FLASH est une obligation, il faut acheter une autre tablette. Apple ne supportera pas le FLASH. 

En plus, je pense que tu serais mieux avec un ordinateur portable plutôt qu'une tablette. Aucun modèle ne permet d gérer Flash complètement et correctement.

Flash n'est pas convertible dans un autre format. C'est un système fermé d&#8217;Adobe. Flash n'étant qu'un conteneur pour d'autres médias. 

Pour recevoir des gros fichiers sur iPad, aucun souci par contre. Moi, quand je veux transférer des fichiers depuis le net, j'utilise Goodreader. Ce logiciel est polyvalent et offre une bonne prise en charge des principaux formats lisibles sur l'iPad (PDF, vidéo, audio, etc.) et quand il ne sait pas les ouvrir, il permet l'exportation vers d'autres logiciels complémentaires.


----------



## karamelmhou (16 Février 2012)

J'avais lu "webtransfer". Je n'ai vraiment pas les yeux en face des trous !
Si c'est juste un problème de transfert de fichiers, c'est moins grave. Il y a le choix : Dropbox, SkyDrive, hubiC...


----------



## Franck0683 (22 Février 2012)

merci pour vos réponse et que pensez vous de ForgetBox pour l envoie de fichiers (environ 5go)...est ce que l ipad et l iphone peuvent lire les fichiers.(avec dropboxpas de problème mais limité a 2go)
bonne journée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h42 ----------

bonjour,
problème:
 j ai reçu par cd un catalogue avec photo et divers tarif (sous forme de dossier et de sous dossiers ect......que j ai  enregistrer sur mon imac (environ5go)
je pense le transférer avec forgetbox...
mais comment puis je l avoir sur mon ipad sous forme de livre pour l installer sur ibook....
suis novice en la matière et des explications détaillées sont les bienvenues
merci a vous tous


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2012)

Dossier et sous dossier, OK, mais quel est le type de document ?

L'idéal est de créer un PDF à partir de tes fichiers. 

As-tu testé GooReader ?


----------



## Franck0683 (22 Février 2012)

non je n ai pas essayer goodreader...mais ça concerne des fichiers doc , pdf et jpeg...est ce possible avec ce logiciel
est il possible une fois les dossiers réunis de les partager en plusieurs partie pour les envoyer par mail .( car fichiers trop lourd 5go)
je pourrais alors me les envoyer par mail les récupérer sur l ipad et les réunir.
le but c est d avoir ce qu il y a sur mon cd sur l ipad 
merci pour vos réponse


----------



## Gwen (23 Février 2012)

Oui, goodreader peut lire ce type de fichiers et les repartager au besoin. C'est la son avantage.


----------



## Franck0683 (23 Février 2012)

goodreader
est ce que je dois telécharger goodreader sur mon imac iphone et ipad..?
merci


----------



## kriso (23 Février 2012)

Franck0683 a dit:


> goodreader
> est ce que je dois telécharger goodreader sur mon imac iphone et ipad..?
> merci



Si tes fichiers sont en flash, tu ne sauras pas les lire, même avec goodreader.
Si c'est juste une question de transfert, il suffit de raccorder ton imac et ton ipad avec un câble et utiliser iTunes.
Mais ensuite, tu seras bloqué.

Donc 
1 transfert du fichier sur ton imac, 
2 convertir de flash vers .mov ou mp4, avec ton imac
3 transférer de ton imac sur ton iPad avec le câble de l'ipad.


----------



## Franck0683 (23 Février 2012)

ok
 mais comment transférer sans passer par itunes.
comment convertir en.mov ou mp4  sur mon imac et pourquoi????
je repose ma question sachant que forget box ne fonctionne pas pour le transfert de gros fichiers donc je vais essayer avec le câble entre imac et ipad .mais itunes se met automatiquement en syncro comment faire pour l enlever
mon problème:
J ai reçu par cd un catalogue avec photo et divers tarif (sous forme de dossier et de sous dossiers ect......que j ai enregistrer sur mon imac (environ5go  en doc, jpeg et pdf)

 puis je l avoir sur mon ipad sous forme de livre pour l installer sur ibook....
suis novice en la matière et des explications détaillées sont les bienvenues
merci


----------



## karamelmhou (23 Février 2012)

Le plus simple, il me semble, est de t'ouvrir un compte Dropbox et d'installer l'application sur ton Mac et ton iPad. Ainsi, tu auras accès aux même dossiers et fichiers où que tu sois. Il est également possible de marquer certains dossiers et fichiers comme "favoris" afin de pouvoir les consulter hors ligne sur ton iPad.


----------



## kriso (23 Février 2012)

Bon recommençons depuis le début.
Tu dis dans ton premier mail qu'il te faudrait adobe flash player. Tu sais pourquoi ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Février 2012)

Parce que sa plate-forme de transfert fonctionne avec Flash. 

C'est pour ça que je préconise GoodReader avec DropBox pour les transferts. C'est plus simple, sans flash et les doc sont lisibles avec GoodReader facilement. L'utilitaire DropBox pour iPad pourrait même suffire dans un premier temps.


----------



## kriso (24 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Parce que sa plate-forme de transfert fonctionne avec Flash.
> 
> C'est pour ça que je préconise GoodReader avec DropBox pour les transferts. C'est plus simple, sans flash et les doc sont lisibles avec GoodReader facilement. L'utilitaire DropBox pour iPad pourrait même suffire dans un premier temps.



Si je comprends bien ta solution, ne faudrait-il pas que le compte DropBox soit installé sur la machine qui envoie les fichiers de son boulot ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2012)

Il y a un accès possible directement par le web avec DropBox. C'est ça l'avantage, il y a plusieurs possibilités.


----------



## Franck0683 (26 Février 2012)

ok merci mais goodreader est en anglais et pour moi c est assez compliquer
je l ai installe sur mon ipad mais est ce que je dois aussi l installer sur mon imac.
autre question
vous me proposer aussi  le câble entre imac et ipad .
Mon souci est que itunes se met automatiquement en syncro comment faire pour l enlever cette synchro
mon problème:
J ai reçu par cd un catalogue avec photo et divers tarif (sous forme de dossier et de sous dossiers ect......que j ai enregistrer sur mon imac (environ5go en doc, jpeg et pdf)
puis je mettre directement ce dossier sur icloud,si oui comment????

puis je l avoir sur mon ipad sous forme de livre pour l installer sur ibook....
suis novice en la matière et des explications détaillées sont les bienvenues
merci


----------



## Gwen (26 Février 2012)

En quoi est-ce gênant que l'iPad se synchronise automatiquement sur ton ordi ?

Sur d'autres ordi, il ne se synchronisera pas puisque ce n'est pas son ordi maître.

Sinon, pour le transfert, le plus simple est de :

Copier tous tes dossiers du CD ou DVD vers ton Mac.
Faire un Clic droit sur le dossier principal contenant tes documents et faire COMPRESSER.

Cela te crée une archive ZIP.

Branche ton iPad 

Dans iTunes clic sur son icône.
Tu as un onglet APPS qui t'est accessible.

Descends dans la fenêtre, tu devrais voir tous tes logiciels qui permettent de transférer des documents affichés dans une fenêtre.

Clic sur GoodReader puis le bouton AJOUTER.

Choisis ton fichier ZIP.

Il va apparaître dans GoodReader.

Débranche ton iPad.

Ouvre good reader et clic sur l'archive ZIP. GoodReader va te demander si tu souhaites décompresser l'archive. Clic YES et patiente.

Tu vas retrouver sur ton iPad tes documents dans des dossiers tels qu'ils étaient sur le disque.


----------



## Franck0683 (28 Février 2012)

bonjour
je ne veux pas que mon ipad se synchronise automatiquement...
pourquoi?
mail en imap ,contact , calendrier et note sur icloud.
lorsque je synchronise ipad avec itunes j ai parfois les contacts en double et certains livres qui sont dans  ibook  apparaissent de nouveau  alors que je les ai supprimer de mon ipad .apres a chaque fois je suis de nouveau obliger de les enlever de mon ibook(sur  ipad)
lorsque je synchronise avec itunes je dois aller sélectionner les livres que je veux garder a chaque fois et j en ai pas mal........
donc j evite la synchro automatique pour le moment..jusqu a que je trouve une solution

deux questions
comment éviter la synchronisation automatiques avec itunes lorsque je branche le câble entre ipad et imac.j aimerais le faire manuellement
comment aussi enlever définitivement certains livres sur itunes (ibook) pour qu ils n apparaissent pas dans mon ipad sans devoir a chaque fois faire la sélection
merci pour les explication goodreader
autre petite question est ce que je dois installer goodreader sur mon imac.....


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Février 2012)

Franck0683 a dit:


> deux questions
> comment éviter la synchronisation automatiques avec itunes lorsque je branche le câble entre ipad et imac.j aimerais le faire manuellement



simplement en décochant "synchroniser automatiquement lors du branchement de cet ipad" dans iTunes... cela me semble assez explicite comme option non?




Franck0683 a dit:


> comment aussi enlever définitivement certains livres sur itunes (ibook) pour qu ils n apparaissent pas dans mon ipad sans devoir a chaque fois faire la sélection



dans iTunes, sélectionner "ne synchroniser que les livres cochés", et les coché une fois pour toute dans iTunes...


----------



## Franck0683 (29 Février 2012)

merci a gwen pour ces explications détaillées pour goodreader
autre question:
comment peut on transformer mes sous dossiers pdf en un seul livre pour le mettre sur ibook dans mon ipad
cordialement


ps j aimerais supprimer certain livres sur itunes définitivement comment faire bien sur explication détaillées sont les bienvenues 
comment faire une sauvegarde des autres livres 

.....


----------

